
DHH on the Macbook Keyboard - tosh
https://twitter.com/dhh/status/1110958025144061952
======
adolph
_Apple is underestimating the huge pain in the fucking ass it is to deal with
Apple support. It 's so painful that plenty of people would rather live with a
shitty keyboard than dealing with the hassle of repairs, going without a
computer, etc._

It is truly hard to keep a useful level of sensitivity to user feedback,
especially when the above is the case.

~~~
lancesells
I've never found Apple support to be a hassle but that's just me. I do find it
odd that this person can go on twitter to create the thread, tweet, and reply,
but can't find the time to contact Apple. It's just creating noise IMO.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Depends what you call hassle.

My 2016 had a keyboard that failed twice in six or eight months. Each time I
had to return it, and be without it for nearly a week. It was my main machine
and so being without it was definitely a hassle.

Thinkpads come with free on-site support. Or at least did last time I looked.

~~~
lancesells
> My 2016 had a keyboard that failed twice in six or eight months. Each time I
> had to return it, and be without it for nearly a week. It was my main
> machine and so being without it was definitely a hassle.

That's fair and makes sense.

